# Women, how would you feel being called 'dude', 'bro', or 'homie'?



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

If it was meant to be friendly. Would you like it, dislike it, neutral etc.? Why?

Multiple choice available to vote an option for 'dude', 'bro', and 'homie'.

I got the idea for this poll from @sometimes.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I had a female friend in college who called everyone "dude" and "man", indiscriminately (as far as I can tell). It was interesting but I think it might also be cultural (we were raised in different places...regionally), it seemed unusual to me.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

I honestly don't care. I call everyone "dude" and "bro" regardless of gender.


----------



## Dagmar (Jun 26, 2016)

This is a funny thread XD

It depends heavily on who is calling me those... but for the most part, I say "dude" all the time when referring directly to friends and siblings regardless of gender, usually when I'm really excited, surprised or incredulous. I don't usually notice if my friends call me "dude" or not, but it would be weird if they called me "bro" or "homie." Probably because I'm not used to them. 

It would also be weird if my parents or an S.O. called me "dude." Definitely depends on the person...


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol well I haven't been called bro before but I have been referred to as homie by a guy. Dude on the other hand is something I don't mind people saying to me (only girls have done this). I do this to some people as well but only particular people. I can't help myself, it just comes out. Some people have this odd effect on me where the way I speak changes.

Overall I don't think I'd mind but I highly doubt guys would call me those things as I'm quite girly. Lol


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

as long as I can refer to men as dudette or lady.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

You can call me a potato. 

See if I care.


----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> as long as I can refer to men as dudette or lady.


I often use 'dude' with girls (that I've known for a while and generally like). 

I've never been the target of "dudette" or "lady", but I have been called (ironically) "girl" a few times. Like when offering advice in some all-natural organic cosmetic product. It usually makes me giggle. 

And then sad, as I realize I've probably been friend-zoned...


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ya sure it's cool
unless you're a DUDE who i fancy... then i want to be seen as a woman in your eyes, not "dude/bro"


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

I love being called bro, hahaha. Depending on the person being called 'dude' or 'homie' can get under my skin. If it's my friend or family I typically don't care lol


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm male and I don't even know how I'd feel about it, being British. Actually, technically I'm Irish now, but I've never lived in the Republic of Ireland. Still, same point. "Bro" etc only really exists in my life as a meme and in stoner movies etc.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

In most cases I look at it actually as a term of endearment. Like being relatable or down to earth.

I call people dude and chick.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

In America — these term(s) are rather normal. 

I recognize; that ''man,'' isn't really — ''*you man*'' — rather an expression of many. There is so much changing slang exerted around my locality; that I simply do not mind how someone / stranger addresses myself. I dismiss it as purely bad social-conditioning / etiquette. :ssad:

* No sense *taking _offense_ to those who haven't been taught anything else; to my mind. Pardon, it is rather difficult to *MIS-gender *me - so mere common sense says, it can't be _intended _the way it is often perceived. 

I would consider myself more uncomfortable with the excessive usage of ''slang,'' than the words themselves.

''Bro — '' and its many variations etc., are also used as expressions. I often get 'pet names' as well, (e.g., sweetie, baby, doll). By strangers, which, does not bother me either. It just does not cross my mind to care.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's cool with me.. I'm actually using dude and bro with my guy friends and it's cool calling me the same thing xD it develops closeness ya know

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't mind being called 'dude.' I call other chicks 'dude' too. I never use 'bro' though, and 'homie' is just not apart of my vocabulary, haha. Although, I wouldn't mind if I was called either.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on who says it and whether I have a romantic interest in that person
Obviously if it's someone I'm romantically interested in then NO 
Otherwise it may/may not irritate but I'm OK with the terms


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't care. To be honest I've always thought "homie" was gender neutral anyway.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

click here to know if you're a dude


----------



## Atmey (Mar 28, 2011)

There is the term dudette, but it is not as commonly used.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I'm fine with being called "dude." I say it all the time, it was part of my generation. It's more like a way to say something emphatically. "Dude...". I usually say it before I'm going to make a really strong point about something. The other two might be weird, but they could be funny if they're intentionally ironic, in which case I'll play along.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> click here to know if you're a dude


The original meaning was definitely not what we'd call a dude these days.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I voted like for "dude" and "homie". I've been called/ called people those and its very natural. "Bro" on the other hand, I have never been called and that would be pretty weird. 

Am I wrong or is "homie" gender neutral? I.e. it's just someone from your home town?


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I voted "other" on all of them because idc.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I (as a man ...) don't like to be called any of those, and never call someone any of those as well.

Perhaps as teenager I used the word dude, but also then very very limited...close to never


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm already called "dude" and "bro". Especially the latter.

Homie is something people around me only say as a joke, so I put it as "other" since I'd find it funny as a once-in-a-while thing but weird on a daily basis.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't live in an English-speaking country, so nobody ever call me those things. But I chose "other" for all three words because I feel neutral to it. Indifferent. I don't mind anyone calling me that and I don't really like it either. Just neutral.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been called a punk for being a punk. Haha.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Quite neutral to all three. Homie might make me cringe a little on the inside (especially if it's coming from a fellow white person), but it's not going to ruffle my feathers.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Voted "dislike" for all of them, because I do.

Or at least I would, thankfully no one ever calls me any of those.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't care at all. I call everyone/everything dude or bro all the time. Homie is usually used jokingly in my friend circle so I don't care about that either.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I get called dude all the time, bro sometimes, and homie rarely. I don't particularly give a shit about any term.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

zosio913 said:


> Quite neutral to all three. Homie might make me cringe a little on the inside (especially if it's coming from a fellow white person), but it's not going to ruffle my feathers.


Really? Is it something that's used more by black people? I think all the times I've heard someone say "homie", it was a white person.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I don't see the problem, then again I am a raging ****. The feminine princesses might feel otherwise!


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Dude is funny. I like the word.

Ya 'know, dude was often used to refer to anyone, male or female, who was a greenhorn on a ranch.


Bro or homie is never cool. I might loose my drink in their direction.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I personally don't care, I call most pals bro anyhow.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Wouldn't/doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Rebecca.M said:


> Dude is funny. I like the word.
> 
> Ya 'know, dude was often used to refer to anyone, male or female, who was a greenhorn on a ranch.
> 
> ...


That's a cool story Bro.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

No, I don't care. No one cares; unless, you're a SJW.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a man an never use that word and find people who use it annoying. I am a "man" person. Hey, man. What's up, man?


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Intention usually matters a lot to me. I've called my female friends dude, and they me - doesn't bother me. Bro also. As homie isn't really a part of my vernacular, I'd find it a bit strange but don't think I'd find it an insult. I'd only take any of those as an insult if it were meant as one.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Sangam swadik said:


> Interesting. What would be the Female version of Dude ??


In the early 1960s, dude became prominent in surfer culture as a synonym of guy or fella. The female equivalent was "dudette" or "dudess,"


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I wouldn't especially mind being called 'dude' or 'bro,' as for 'homie'... I dunno, something about it makes me feel uncomfortable xD


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Dude, bro, homie... I love it all! Any term that says "Hey, I'm your friend" is good in my book. Well, maybe calling me sugar tits would be different, but those others terms are just fine.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't care.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> I don't care.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I have female friends who call me "dude" and "bro" and I call them the same~ I really don't see it as a weird thing tbh


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I often get called Bro in the chat in a video game, I guess because they don't see what gender I am. I take it as a compliment though 
Sometimes I suggest they call me Sis instead  But from another point of view; why does it matter really...aren't we all a result from the same "creator/force/god"...and what gender matter in such cases?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Growing up in the 90s, the 70s use of "man" as a word to address everyone had a resurgence in popularity (maybe due to Dazed and Confused?). My best friend (a girl also) and I would call each other "man", as in "hey man!". 
By the mid-late 90s, the California surfer slang of "dude" replaced "man" and my teenage girlfriends and I would often be like, "Duuuude!" as some kind of greeting or exclamation.
Now I am in my 30s and feel kind of silly using youth slang. I think using "bro" with another woman would be hilarious though.
I couldn't see myself using it or being addressed that way regularly. I'd feel like Joey in Friends saying, "Dat's wack!".


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't care.. It's just a word to me unless that person is my father. My dad shouldn't call me homie even though I do technically live in the house.

Anyway, I call my friends bro and babe, depending on their preference.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I like being called 'bro' or 'dude'. My friends and I used to call each other like that when we were kids(back when we'd steal our fathers'/brothers' clothes haha).


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think it's funny when a mother tells yo mama jokes to her children


----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

If someone calls me dude/bro/homie, i dont care.

If a guy I like, calls me dude/bro/homie, I'm probably crying inside.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

All the time.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

I am a Lady.

"Ma'am" or "Miss" will do.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I like it. It's friendly. I've called my 4-y/o niece "dude". She didn't know what the hell I was talking about, but it made her father laugh.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

'Dude' makes me cringe for some reason, not sure why I just don't like the word in general whenever I here it used. So no I wouldn't like that but not because I'm a female, I just don't like the word in general for some reason. 'Bro' actually means a male, not just a word which is somewhat more associated with males. So it would be kinda out of the ordinary/a little odd to hear someone to call me 'bro' as it never happens as I'm female but I would have no inherent problem with it obviously just depending entirely on the context of how and why it's said etc. but I have no problem with the word itself so it just depends on the specific context like if it was a joke or used appropriately somehow or whatever idk whatever. I have no problem with the word 'homie' either. It shut means a friend. I didn't think it had a connotations of male or female. I don't know anyone who really uses that word often (maybe i used to know a couple of people, can't remember) but if I did I would have no particular problem with it obviously depending on the usage etc.


----------



## Solar Angel (Dec 18, 2016)

Can I use chica or shortie in return? :wink:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

dude is fine, although I usually say dudette, just because it is funnier.
Bro... no. Doesn't make any sense to call a female bro, when it means "brother."
Homie... never thought about that one.


----------

